# My Neighbour Popped Round With This



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I can see it is a womens silver pocket watch, and that it is missing the hour hand, but the case has some quality to it and with the small enamel finch on the back it is quite attractive, but any idea who/where/when it was made? It's only 33mm diameter




























more


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

The case back and the dust cover both have the same serial number, and the case has what look like snapped off lugs at 3 and 9.

All advice gratefully received


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That looks very similar to the ladies fob watch that I had to buy for 'er indoors after she saw my pocket watches.



















The movement looks identical too...and again, there're no ID marks. I had some pics of it, but I recently cleared out my Photobucket album, and they went. It looks like it started out as a fob watch like the wife's, being crown wind and pin set, but must have been converted to a wrist watch, hence the broken lugs and smaller crown. Also, the dial still has the 12 under the crown...must have looked strange on the wrist! The wife's has a solid 9ct case, but hers has a foreign hallmark. I'm sure someone will be along shortly to help you further. Hope that's been of help.


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Looks like 1890s, or possibly 1900s.

The Hallmark is Swiss, dating between 1882 and 1935, and the Movement agrees.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Elise McKenna's watch?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

By chance Fellows has the same type of watch in their May 26th sale, estimate Â£30-50 and that one has both hands! I've updated my neighbour and he has delayed his retirement plans


----------



## Miss B (May 19, 2011)

Its beautiful!


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Its a nice looking watch


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Women's pocketwatch...probably modified to a wristwatch at some point, but I wouldn't be sure about that...Certainly looks pretty though.


----------



## meagain (Jan 9, 2011)

very very nice i do like that


----------

